# Elk on Scootty Birthday Monday



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2016)

I be their to celebrate skiing some Mary on slopes and hopefully some nice friends from here.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2016)

Might not ski elk depend on what time I get done with stuff in morning

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

